# 1970 GTO vacuum



## PARaiderz (Mar 13, 2021)

Anyone have vacuum diagram . Trying to sort out hoses. TCS, carb, etc.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

California car with evaporative canister or not?

Heres a few photos to get you started.


----------

